# HD case with USB3 doesn't work on USB2 port



## obsigna (Mar 23, 2016)

I got a USB3 HD case and want to use it with a backup disk for my FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE machine, which got USB2 ports only.

When I attach the USB3 HD on to a USB2 port of the running machine, I see the following messages:

```
Mar 23 17:36:19 server kernel: usb_alloc_device: set address 2 failed (USB_ERR_IOERROR, ignored)
Mar 23 17:36:19 server kernel: usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_IOERROR
Mar 23 17:36:19 server kernel: usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=2, set address failed! (USB_ERR_IOERROR, ignored)
Mar 23 17:36:19 server kernel: usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_IOERROR
Mar 23 17:36:21 server kernel: usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=2, set address failed! (USB_ERR_IOERROR, ignored)
Mar 23 17:36:21 server kernel: usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_IOERROR
Mar 23 17:36:22 server kernel: usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=2, set address failed! (USB_ERR_IOERROR, ignored)
Mar 23 17:36:22 server kernel: usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_IOERROR
Mar 23 17:36:23 server kernel: usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=2, set address failed! (USB_ERR_IOERROR, ignored)
Mar 23 17:36:23 server kernel: usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_IOERROR
Mar 23 17:36:23 server kernel: ugen1.2: <Unknown> at usbus1 (disconnected)
Mar 23 17:36:23 server kernel: uhub_reattach_port: could not allocate new device
```
In effect, the HD is not recognized. The same computer has been set up for dual boot with Windows 7, and under Windows 7 the USB3 HD case works well on the very same USB2 port. The same case works well as well on a USB2 port of a MacBook Pro mid 2010 running OS X 10.11. The most funny thing is, that said FreeBSD machine can be booted form a FreeBSD 10.2 boot disk in the USB3 case connected to said USB2 port, but the boot process stops once the USB device driver tries and fails to enumerate the HD, throwing out above error messages.

Question, is there any chance to get this USB3 HD case working with FreeBSD, or should I go and get another one?


----------



## Uniballer (Mar 24, 2016)

There is newer USB code in 10.3 or Stable/10.  I don't know if that is worth a try.

I had a WD My Passport Ultra that needed a firmware update before it would work correctly on a USB3 port on FreeBSD.  I don't know how you are going to figure out if there is a firmware update available for your case, or where you could get it...


----------



## Crivens (Mar 24, 2016)

I had this problem also and could steer around it by using a hub in between. That was a USB 1 HUP in the keyboard, but I only had to copy some configuration files. So I was happy and did not investigate further. Maybe a HUB can solve this for you for the time being.


----------



## obsigna (Mar 24, 2016)

Uniballer, the case got the ASMedia 1051 chipset. I searched the whole morning, and found some firmware update files, but these were from different device manufactures and did not work for my device, and the supplier of that one does not offer FW upgrade tools. I will put the case aside, and try again once FreeBSD 10.3 or 11 has been released.

Crivens, I tried with a USB hub, but it didn't work – I had only a USB2 hub laying around. Anyway, USB1 would be way too slow for a backup storage.

Many thanks to both of you for your kind responses.


----------

